# Need light portable oil air compressor to run framing gun



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'd like to purchase a light portable oil air compressor to run ONE framing gun to build a shed, deck, frame a door. I want to keep the price down and was considering the Harbor Freight Fortress but prefer to stay away from HF and spend a little more but not a ton more. I don't have any idea how much psi, scfm, hp, or gallons I'll need. Since the oilless are not rebuildable and don't last, I want an oil compressor. Can you answer the specs please and make suggestions.

I was looking at the Makita MAC700.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

not the answer you wanted. But I have the basic porter cable round pancake compressor that you buy at Nd or Lowe’s for a hundred bucks. Will fun ONE framing gun...or a couple of finish guns, staplers, brad nailers, etc. no worries. And no it it not oil, but my first one lasted like 8-9 years and the other is at 9 with no worries. In fact, my porter cable framing gun blew a seal that would cost more to rrapid than a new gun before my first compressor gave it up...and by gave it up, I mean a slow leak in one of the hoses that I didn’t care to chase after. Gave it to my daughters boyfriend to fix. Ron


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Not the cheap option, but Emglo is a good compressor. I asked a trusted friend what to buy in 1988. He said buy Emglo and I would never have to buy another one. He died a few years ago but he was right, my Emglo compressor is still going strong after 42 years of service.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I’ve had a MAC700 for seven years, used just for personal reno work. I bought it because moving my other much heavier compressor around was a real pain, plus it was quite noisy. The MAC700 is a lot quieter, but at 52 pounds it isn’t that light. If I had to do it over again (unlikely, since it will probably outlive me) I’d probably choose a 30 lb compressor similar to what Ron has suggested, just to have something really easy to move around. Even a small compressor can run a framing gun, since unless you do it for a living you’re not shooting many nails per minute.

Chris


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

My first compressor was a PC pancake. Loud, light, and durable. Big enough for one framing gun.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The HF Fortress is an oil free compressor.
If you want a quiet compressor, get a Rolair.....they aren't cheap but they are very good quality.
For tossing in the back of a truck, get a DeWalt or one of the HF units.....reliable and cheap and if you have to replace it you are out $100.
I had a Porter Cable. Used it very little and it lasted about an year before the piston rod broke. 
One night I heard it running in the garage. Since it couldn't make any pressure it may have run for days.
The parts to fix it cost more than the compressor.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Right now I'm considering Makita MAC700, Emglo EM810-4M, and Rolair FC1500HS3.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

The above are oiled compressors in the low $200s to mid $250s and will last. 

Harbor Freight has an oilless compressor, Fortress 2hp, 135 psi, 2.2cfm @ 90psi, Black Friday special $120, discounted $40. At age 68 how long will I be doing this.


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'd like to purchase a light portable oil air compressor to run ONE framing gun to build a shed, deck, frame a door. I want to keep the price down and was considering the Harbor Freight Fortress but prefer to stay away from HF and spend a little more but not a ton more. I don't have any idea how much psi, scfm, hp, or gallons I'll need. Since the oilless are not rebuildable and don't last, I want an oil compressor. Can you answer the specs please and make suggestions.
> 
> I was looking at the Makita MAC700.


I've got a MAC700, but it's what I use for finish work.
For framing I use my MAC2400.
Love them both.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I like RONTs suggestion....but would mention I gave my old portable Craftsman oil unit to my son probably 10 years ago...and he uses it extensively....it is beat to hell (I love him but he does not take great care of his tools.....and Ripley's Believe It or Not....the thing is still running.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought a Bostich pancake compressor BTFP02012 that I use outside and when I need on on the job.
It'a bit noisy but it works well. I have used it for framing tools with no problem.
Right now, on Amazon it is $131.80. I have never had a problem with it.
Shop around and you may find it cheaper.
I use the Rolair compressor in my shop because it is quiet enough to talk over.
However the Rolair compressor is twice the price. I think it is a better compressor but it costs a little more than double what the Bostich cost.
Both work, the noise was my deciding factor for the indoor one.
And I believe the Fortress from HF is quiet as well. If I had to replace one of mine I would buy the Fortress 2 gallon FT2135UQ.
Just my opinion.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Missouri Bound said:


> I bought a Bostich pancake compressor BTFP02012 that I use outside and when I need on on the job.
> It'a bit noisy but it works well. I have used it for framing tools with no problem.
> Right now, on Amazon it is $131.80. I have never had a problem with it.
> Shop around and you may find it cheaper.
> ...


Would you spend $20-$30 more and 15 lbs heavier, 31 lbs vs. 46 lbs., for the 2 gallon over the 1 gallon to run a framing gun intermittently? Finishing gun more frequently.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ront02769 said:


> not the answer you wanted. But I have the basic porter cable round pancake compressor that you buy at Nd or Lowe’s for a hundred bucks. Will fun ONE framing gun...or a couple of finish guns, staplers, brad nailers, etc. no worries. And no it it not oil, but my first one lasted like 8-9 years and the other is at 9 with no worries. In fact, my porter cable framing gun blew a seal that would cost more to rrapid than a new gun before my first compressor gave it up...and by gave it up, I mean a slow leak in one of the hoses that I didn’t care to chase after. Gave it to my daughters boyfriend to fix. Ron


I agree with Ron here the pancake is easy on the power if you want to use a saw on the same cord. 
Any time we have trouble with power, the pancake is the go to machine. Plenty enough air for a home owner with one gun.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Go lighter because of oiless?

HD Husky 135psi, 1/2hp, 1 gallon, same specs as the HF, same price, but has a 3 yr. guarantee instead of 90 days.

Do I spend $130 for oilless or +$100 more for oil, Rolair FC1500, Emglo EM810, Makita MAC700


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Would you spend $20-$30 more and 15 lbs heavier, 31 lbs vs. 46 lbs., for the 2 gallon over the 1 gallon to run a framing gun intermittently? Finishing gun more frequently.


 I can only answer what would fit my circumstance.
But yes, I would go with the larger unit since my usage would not require it to be moved around and the less it runs the better because of the conditions I would use it.
And a framing vs finishing gun most likely won't change the run time.
Although you use a framing gun less and a finish gun more the finish uses less air with each nail.
It's probably a wash. If carrying it around is a consideration then weight factors into it.
Or you could always get a very large stationary compressor and buy a lot of hose.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I was in Lowes today and saw a craftsman pancake for $99. I didn't look at the specs or anything.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-6-Gallon-Single-Stage-Portable-Electric-Pancake-Air-Compressor/1000595167


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Now the choice is between 3, jbfan through a wrench in to it with his finding the Craftsman at Lowe's. 

Makita MAC700 $225, oiled, 2.6hp, 2 gal, [email protected], max 130psi, 52 lbs., 1 yr warranty
Emglo EM810, $175, oiled, 1.1hp, 4 gal, [email protected] psi, max 125psi, weight 56 lbs., either new or completely factory refurbished, 1 yr warranty, pickup locally, no returns
Craftsman, sale $100 down from $170, oilless, .8hp, 6 gal, [email protected] psi, 150 max psi, weight 30 lbs, 3 yr warranty, at Lowe's

Do I give up longevity with less weight for the Craftsman?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If it helps, the Craftsman is a Porter Cable product.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> If it helps, the Craftsman is a Porter Cable product.


I have had a PC 6 gallon pancake for 10-12 years, never had an issue. Use it often for pneumatic tools. The weight was a big issue for me- portability.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a PC pancake for two years. Crankshaft broke and repair parts cost more than the compressor.
Just sayin'..............................


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Saw the same Craftsman, as a Porter Cable, same specs, at Home Depot for sale price $100. Since others have had good experience with the PC, it got good * reviews, I'm planning to go tomorrow to buy it. A savings of at least $80 over the Emglo EM810 and more portability; a savings of $130 over the Makita MAC700 though the Makita is heavier than the PC it was smaller than the Emglo. The Makita is a nice size and being oiled I was expecting it to last longer than an oil free. I want to save money but also don't mind spending money for something better.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sure you will be happy with it. In order to prevent what happened to mine, unplug it when not using it.
Drain it from time to time especially if it will be stored below freezing.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

This may or may not factor in. I have the MAC5200 oil bath comp. Love the comp, but has 2 minor issues. One, it doesn't like cold temps. I purchased mainly for roofing, but two winters ago I was framing up a garage. When temps got close to freezing she didn't want to take off first thing in the morning. Had to pre-heat the motor a bit with a heat gun to get it to fire off. I changed the oil to a thinner synthetic, which helped some. But as temps continued to drop I eventually lost the battle and switched to my oil-less pancake to finish the garage. Two, my second little pet peeve, The MAC5200 isn't much quieter than the pancake. It's hard to beat a little pancake for the occasional molding job. If the noise is too much you can run a 50' hose and put the comp out side. I am on my 3rd one I believe, 2 Porters, and this one is a Bostich, they are all basically the same, I am getting 5 or more years out of them.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Yodaman, it may matter, I have an unheated garage, no basement, and right now the doors are off their track. It kinda of is telling me I'd have to bring it inside to warm before using.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been very happy with this one as a portable. Even the smaller pancakes got to be a drag for me for small jobs - I started to resent lugging it around. Maybe it would be different for you big tough guys. This one is only 20 pounds.



https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-CMB15-Oil-Free-Shrouded-Compressor/dp/B006CVXGR0


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

jeffnc said:


> I've been very happy with this one as a portable. Even the smaller pancakes got to be a drag for me for small jobs - I started to resent lugging it around. Maybe it would be different for you big tough guys. This one is only 20 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-CMB15-Oil-Free-Shrouded-Compressor/dp/B006CVXGR0


I agree. I'm in to lifetime guarantees and/or longevity, excluding my own! so I was leaning towards an oil air compressor, twin tank Rolair, Emglo, or Makita MAC700, weighing 55 lbs or so. With the positive feedback here and the positive reviews for pancake compressors and weighing 30 lbs, and the price is less than half, the infrequent use I'll be giving it, that's what I'll be getting. I've discovered the Ridgedale has slightly more positive reviews and less negative reviews than the Porter Cable and has a 3 yr warranty compared to the PC 1 yr and the Craftsman 3 yr.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Makita 700 is quiet and can run continuously. Roofing. Indoor stapling. Very quiet. But it is on heavy side. I would not think it was "portable" at near 60 lbs. Always use on flat ground since it is top heavy. But it is very quiet.
For out of reach work, roof, example, invest in good, kinkless hose and light. I have makita hose and it does not lie flat but if stretched out it is kinkless. For indoors where there is no room to stretch the hose, I used shorter rubber hose for lying flat.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I bought this Bostitch 6-gal pancake compressor last year. The SCFM would be a little low for continuous operation of a framing nailer, but if you're not shooting 40 or 50 nails at a time without a few minutes break, it should fine. It's on sale again for $99, and it only weighs 27 lbs.


----------



## justthecowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Do you have the framing nailer yet?
Have you thought of battery powered, no hose and easy to move.
I use battery trim nailer and would not go back to air. Seen others with battery framer.
Cowboy


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm above with comment about makita 700. Forgot to say that if i can go back to past, i would seriously consider pancakes also, for the weight. Makita, with a single tank, don't belong in the heavy duty framer.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

justthecowboy said:


> Do you have the framing nailer yet?
> Have you thought of battery powered, no hose and easy to move.
> I use battery trim nailer and would not go back to air. Seen others with battery framer.
> Cowboy


I bought a set of 4 nail guns, new, in a plastic case with nails, Ironforce made by Campbell Haulsfield, from the son whose father passed, for $75, framing gun, 16 gauge finish, 18 gauge finish, combo stapler & 18 gauge 1 1/4" gun. I've used all of them, works great, plus I have a new, given to me, HF Central Pneumatic combo stapler & 18 gauge 1 1/2" gun.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I know it's after the fact, but Harbor Freight has a 25% coupon now for Dec. 4 thru 6th.
Some limitations of course but might be worth the look.


----------

